# Bake bread on the smoker?



## betaboy (Sep 29, 2016)

Well, my oven element went out on the kitchen stove and I was hankering for some biscuits and gravy. I ended up making some drop biscuits on the LP grill by using two bricks on the grate to hold my baking sheet further from the flame. Sorry I didn't get any pictures but they turned out ok for drop biscuits anyway.

This got me thinking about baking bread on the offset. A little better heat control than my small gasser, but a little smoke flavor as well. Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes you can bake whatever you can in an oven in a smoker as long as you can get the temps up to where you need to be. 

Cookies, bread, pies, cakes, etc... 

Don't use the good pans though, if you're married your better half will put an end to smoker baking! 

If you have a Dutch oven you can bake in the DO too.


----------



## betaboy (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for the input DirtSailor!

I was slightly disappointed by the scalding heat from my gasser. (Biscuits got a little dark on the one side but not bad) In order to get the grill to temp I needed a lot of flame, hence having to raise my pan so high. Not sure when I'll try this on the smoker, but for sure will. Just kind of wondering what to expect but I'll have to experiment. Clean fire vs throwing on some wood chunks for heavier smoke flavor. I I am guessing a recipe for a nice chewy bread would pair the best with smoke. Now to find time to do all this! lol

I also just realized there is a bread section in the forum. Still kind of new here and hang out in General Discussion/New Posts most of the time.

Oh and yes, I have my own blackened sheets and pans for these kinds of projects!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 30, 2016)

Check out the Dutch oven forum too. There are recipes that can be baked also. 

Also check out the bread section here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


----------



## betaboy (Oct 1, 2016)

I just spent 45 minutes going through your mother of all links page, (very good stuff in there!!!) and my 5 year old said "Dad, quit looking at food." So I better listen. lol

Thanks again!


----------

